# php.ini-dist  No such file or directory



## Understudy (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a server with the following:


```
8.2-RELEASE
apache-2.2.21
php5-5.3.8         
php5-bz2-5.3.8      
php5-ctype-5.3.8    
php5-filter-5.3.8   
php5-gd-5.3.8       
php5-json-5.3.8     
php5-mbstring-5.3.8 
php5-mcrypt-5.3.8   
php5-mysql-5.3.8    
php5-openssl-5.3.8  
php5-session-5.3.8 
php5-zip-5.3.8      
php5-zlib-5.3.8     
phpMyAdmin-3.4.9
```

When I try to do 


```
# cp /usr/local/etc/php.ini-dist /usr/local/etc/php.ini
```
I get the following

```
cp: /usr/local/etc/php.ini-dist: No such file or directory
```

So I did a 

```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5/
# make deinstall
# make config
```

and made sure the apache module was checked. 


```
# make install clean
```
However even after that I get the same error. 

Any ideas, suggestions. 

Sincerely,
Brendhan


----------



## SNK (Jan 8, 2012)

Should it not be /usr/local/etc/php.ini-development or /usr/local/etc/php.ini-production?

You could run next time:
`% locate php.ini`

-update-

You also need to install databases/mysql55-server if you want to use MySQL on your machine (given that you installed databases/phpmyadmin).


----------



## Understudy (Jan 9, 2012)

SNK said:
			
		

> Should it not be /usr/local/etc/php.ini-development or /usr/local/etc/php.ini-production?
> 
> You could run next time:
> `% locate php.ini`
> ...



I do have mysql install on the machine also but I did not think it was relevant to the question. 

However your locate did produce a positive result. 


```
# locate php.ini
/usr/local/etc/php.ini-development
/usr/local/etc/php.ini-production
```

So I am assuming the correct line would be. 


```
# cp /usr/local/etc/php.ini-production /usr/local/etc/php.ini
```

Unfortunately the hand does not mention this. And most of the other guides appear to mention it incorrectly.

Let me know if that line is correct. 

Thank you. 

Sincerely,
Brendhan


----------



## Understudy (Jan 9, 2012)

```
# cp /usr/local/etc/php.ini-production /usr/local/etc/php.ini
```

That line appears to have worked. Let's mark this one solved. 

Sincerely,
Brendhan


----------

